# Sport and Illegal Street Racing in your country



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

_Your Racing Thread_


-Put your answers here.
-Put your pictures and comments directly into this thread.
-Only for the topic mentioned above
-Don't piss anyone off too much
-Welcome Forumers


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

We don't race in HK


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

We do have some here in chicago, but if I tell you where, that will be illegal! 
For the sport street racing, if you are in Chicago, try the Joliet raceway...they are legal..fast and furious.... :runaway:


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

There are some illegal street racing in Malaysia.Most of them are motorcyclists.

Here is one of an illegal street racing video in KL.
http://www.terato.com/cars/videokereta/getawayone/getaway_in_kl_HI.wmv


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

We have them here in my city not to mention 3 long ass bridges that are used for racing alot too.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

There were guys racing at 190 km/ hr along the highway to Sydney a couple of weeks ago ... they got caught. Big country, lots of roads, lots of deaths. One thing I particularly remember is the slogan "Declare war on 1034", because, when we had about 3 or 4 million people in this state, we'd lost 1034 of them in a single year due to road accidents. 

I guess that doesn't mean much in many parts of the World these days, but we've dropped our road fatality rate by about 90% since then. We also have an excellent place called "Ball's Pyramid" (just south of Lord Howe Island) where you can race to your heart's content.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Umm... Yeah street racers are retards, you should go to a track for that sort of thing.

It's uncommon here in Ohio, but I hear it's quite the fad amongst 18-30 year olds in California, who like to race their tricked out Honda Civic "rice mobiles" on LA's strip malled city roads after 10 pm.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

I like street racing, especially at night  . I think in most cities there are street racers.


p.s - I don't drive


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

WANCH said:


> We don't race in HK


There are illegal racing events in Hong Kong though.


----------



## D51 (Apr 24, 2006)

drifting in Japan >_<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQFE5rkl4wo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUaQIqKS8Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpY6Ya9EX6c


----------



## Rodericus (Dec 28, 2005)

It is said in Beijing, some bikers can rush on the busy Second Ring Road at a crazy average speed of 184 km/h at night. I don't know how they did it...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I was in Manila, street racing is very popular especially with middle/upper class youths. They do it almost everywhere but one of the legal areas was behind the SM Mall of Asia.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> There are illegal racing events in Hong Kong though.


HK may have some illegal racing events but they're not that big or well known. Most of them happen in The New Territories though.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Sometimes I hear their tuned engines booming well past midnight.
I personally know somebody who drives an Evol IV and races in HK. He was lucky that he wasn't caught driving at 180km/h in West Kowloon.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Yardmaster said:


> There were guys racing at 190 km/ hr along the highway to Sydney a couple of weeks ago ... they got caught. Big country, lots of roads, lots of deaths. One thing I particularly remember is the slogan "Declare war on 1034", because, when we had about 3 or 4 million people in this state, we'd lost 1034 of them in a single year due to road accidents.
> 
> I guess that doesn't mean much in many parts of the World these days, but we've dropped our road fatality rate by about 90% since then. We also have an excellent place called "Ball's Pyramid" (just south of Lord Howe Island) where you can race to your heart's content.


Figures are wrong! We've killed 132 already this year, which means more like a reduction of 60% rather than 90%. Just recently in Redcliffes one guy wiped out 6 teenagers standing on the side of the road waiting for a taxi ... I won't comment about the three kids who died just out of Winchelsea.

And yes, the cops caught one guy driving at 190 km/hr to Sydney ...


----------

